# hobby toskana habitation blind



## cooky48 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi any helpfully person who could advice me if i need a new habitation door as the blind is damaged or can i replace the blind?If so how do you get to the blind as it seems to be Incorporated in side the door.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I really don't know the answer cooky but it must be possible to take out the old one somehow. Is it just the mesh thats damaged or the frame?

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi cooky

really it all depends on the door some are replaceable and some are not

my cord broke and i found that the blind is not replaceable

possibly send a picture of the door and blind and year and model of the van

barry


----------



## cooky48 (Sep 23, 2008)

cooky48 said:


> Hi any helpfully person who could advice me if i need a new habitation door as the blind is damaged or can i replace the blind?If so how do you get to the blind as it seems to be Incorporated in side the door.


the vehicle is a hobby toskana 690 2011. i have taken all handles and screws out and can see the out shell of the door and the inner side both seem to be glued to each other with foam between


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH gosh. Wish I could help but my old Hobby was nothing like that.
How about a call to Hobby themselves in Germany. They are bound to speak English.

Ray.


----------



## cooky48 (Sep 23, 2008)

good idea i tried hobby uk but they can sell the blind but no help with the fitting instruction. If you can buy the blind you would think fitting would be easy but i keep looking and the outer and iner shells are glued with the foam sheeting.


----------

